

What I want to be when I grow up. - lettergram
http://austingwalters.com/what-i-want-to-be-when-i-grow-up/

======
rbkillea
I don't want to come down on you because I too dream big, but having a goal
without knowing at least vaguely how to accomplish it is stupid. It's this
kind of "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" mentality that fails a lot of
otherwise talented and bright people out there. I would really like to hear
more from you, as I like your mentality when you're not shouting it at me from
across the interwebz, I just want to read works of substance.

